# StarFaf-- the huge Star Wars inspired drawing project in progress



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

This will be a way to have some of the lines of communications open while the Adventures of Faf thread is temporarily closed. Because of the situation I'm in needs some open conversation, this thread exists.

Before you ask, I am not adding in your character. No new ones. Call me a bastard or whatever, there is only so much space I can have to use in an 18x24" space. And all of that space is full at this point. 

Anyway, a few of you have heard about my project I'm working on at the moment. 22+ characters from 22 people all in a Star Wars inspired movie-poster drawing. Yeah, I'm crazy. there's a ton of Faf members that are participating in it, so I'll leave the list of the members and their Cameo appearances.


Jwmcd2: Han Solo "Rip Solo"
Icky: Luke Skywalker "Icky Skywalker"
Deo: Chewbacca "Deobacca"
FayV: Leia "Fayia"
DinosaurDammit: Padme "Padammit"
Leybun: Palpatine "Emperor Palpeybun"
Gibby: Yoda "Gyoba"
Pine: Obi Wan "Obi-wan Pinobi"
Corto: Vader "Darth Corto"
Ray-O: Jabba the Hutt "RayO the Hutt"
H+K: BOBBA FETT "Heckler Fett"
KIRU KUN: Jango Fett "Kiru Fett"
Skittle: Ewok "Skittles the Wonder Ewok"
Gaz: AT-AT "GazT-GazT"
barefootfoot: Taun-Taun "Baretaun-taun" 
Xenke: Ackbar "Admiral Xenkebar"
Aden: Count Dooku "Count Adenku"
Unsilenced: Jawa "Te Gentlemanly Jawa"
Cyanidetiger: Darth Maul "Darth Lithium"
LizardKing: Gen. Grevious "General Greivious-Rex"
Tatch: THE DEATH STAR "THE MOTHERFUCKING DEATH CAKE"

I'll post updates until it's done. I'm tired of answering all the private questions, so please ask them here so you can see the answers. I'll need your help to find me some resources or to remind me of things as time goes by. Keep in mind I still have obligations, so I can't harp on this straight until it's done. 

So, nows the time. If you got comments or questions, ask away. I'll answer some of the common questions in the following posts.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 25, 2011)

This is gonna be amazing! \o/

Do you have a WIP to post?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 25, 2011)

Inb4 some moron disregarding or not even reading the OP and asking to have a character drawn as well.


You know it'll happen.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Inb4 some moron disregarding or not even reading the OP and asking to have a character drawn as well.
> 
> 
> You know it'll happen.



Search your feelings. 

You know it to be true.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol Rejection.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Search your feelings.
> 
> You know it to be true.


 
Use your agressive feelings, boy. Let the hate flow through you.


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Q: how many characters are drawn at this very moment?
A: there are 21-22 characters at this moment. All are planned, there are no empty spaces on my sketch paper. 

Q: can I see the progress so far?
A: it's not worth my time to keep things updated every time I draw. Plus I want a little muystery. Still, I can share some sketches from time to time. Here's a prelim sketch from several days ago:
Layout Sketch
I might give some closeups as I go. Surprise is my best friend right now, I don't want to give away secrets.

Q: my name isn't in the list! Can you add me?
A: Hell Fucking No.

Q: which persona's character has been the hardest to draw so far?
A: hmm, well, they're all pretty challenging to get them to look like 2 separate characters at the same time. But the biggest challenge is the Fetts, which it's hard to get a head shape in the helmet and keep it recognizable. Also, Darth Corto is a pain to merge the metropolice head from Half Life 2 and Vader's helmet. Both are so unique it looks generic when spliced.
also, Admiral Xenkebar makes me want to punch someone out. Goldfish+wolf+cat=FFFFFF

Q: who's been the easiest?
A: My character is easy cause I got a lot of experience with hi,. Plus I won't be pissed if I make him look more like Solo or not. Deobacca was pretty fun. Icky Skywalker was flat out easy and pivotal. First one I drew in this project. 

Q:How long will it take?
A: the rest of my natural life :V It'll be done fairly soon, but it's hard to pinpoint.  

Q: will you make it into Icons or Avatars?
A: I might. thought getting a cohesive picture that can be split into 22 headshots can be pretty much impossible. 

If you got any other questions, I'll be happy to answer them as long as they don't piss me off.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be looking forward to this. I'm not a big Star Wars fan, but this looks interesting.


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Alright, updated the OP with the nicknames for everyone. Just something to laugh about for a while.

Also consider the fact that Corto and Dinosaurdammit are now Fay and Icky's parents. Cyanide was killed by Pine. Gibby is the one that trained Icky on improving his force powers, and H+K pretty much froze me in Carbonite and hauled me off since I didn't pay my debts to RayO, which doesn't matter cause Fay chokes him out...

Discuss...


----------



## Thatch (Mar 25, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Discuss...


 
I should be pretty fucking pissed at Icky, I guess.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 25, 2011)

So who's Jar Jar?


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Icky gets inside Barefootfoof.


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So who's Jar Jar?


 Originally, I thought to make Skittle that, but Skittle wanted an Ewok. At one point I planned on making  several Fafers into that dude but figured it's not worth the joke. JarJar will not be making an appearance in this one. 


Thatch said:


> I should be pretty fucking pissed at Icky, I guess.


 Yeah, but you do some back. But then you get pissed at him again... Eh yeah. That's a safe bet.



Unsilenced said:


> Icky gets inside Barefootfoof.


Well if you think about it a lot of people get inside Thatch, and Icky also gets inside Gaz at one point. Also some characters get inside others if you catch my drift.


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I should be pretty fucking pissed at Icky, I guess.


When aren't you pissed at me :c 



jwmcd2 said:


> Alright, updated the OP with the nicknames for everyone. Just something to laugh about for a while.
> 
> Also consider the fact that Corto and Dinosaurdammit are now Fay and Icky's parents. Cyanide was killed by Pine. Gibby is the one that trained Icky on improving his force powers, and H+K pretty much froze me in Carbonite and hauled me off since I didn't pay my debts to RayO, which doesn't matter cause Fay chokes him out...
> 
> Discuss...


 
Fay's my sister \:3/


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yeah. I forgot. Icky goes through Thatch's canyon and puts two proton torpedoes into his exhaust port. Then Thatch explodes.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 25, 2011)

This should be very interesting when it's done... don't forget to let us know!


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

"Leybun: Palpatine "Emperor Palpeybun""

Best thing in the history of FOREVER.

Also gathering every single link from FaF Adventures. I'll reopen the second one later..like in a half hour.  the first one has far too many posts.

Also, I don't do anything or kill anyone. |D


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Leybun said:


> "Leybun: Palpatine "Emperor Palpeybun""
> 
> Best thing in the history of FOREVER.
> 
> ...



6th movie. 

You shock the *SHIT* out of Icky... right before being thrown to your death by Corto.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 25, 2011)

omg can u add my character?


----------



## Aden (Mar 25, 2011)

Daaamn, dude


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> omg can u add my character?


 
PIKACHU!

*uses force lightning*


----------



## Delta (Mar 25, 2011)

I WANT TO BE THE TOKEN TIE FIGHTER.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

DRAW ME AS A TAUN-TAUN OR A CAT


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> 6th movie.
> 
> You shock the *SHIT* out of Icky... right before being thrown to your death by Corto.



Goddamnit I never watched the sixth movie JESUS CHRIST I SHOULD DO THE ABRIGED VERSION OF STARFAF IN A COMIC LIKE THE WHOLE GODDAMN STORY IN TEN PAGES :O


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 25, 2011)

Y-you didn't include me?

I thought we were friends.

</3


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Goddamnit I never watched the sixth movie JESUS CHRIST I SHOULD DO THE ABRIGED VERSION OF STARFAF IN A COMIC LIKE THE WHOLE GODDAMN STORY IN TEN PAGES :O


 
DOOOO IT

after you start the new thread of course


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh this is gonna be made of win and Peanut butter! :3


----------



## Takun (Mar 25, 2011)

Bastard I didn't even get offered a spot as chewie.  I'M 6'8 FUCK YOU ;~;


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

Takun said:


> Bastard I didn't even get offered a spot as chewie.  I'M 6'8 FUCK YOU ;~;


omg youre so tall


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Takun said:


> Bastard I didn't even get offered a spot as chewie.  I'M 6'8 FUCK YOU ;~;


 Your frustration hurts me deeply. Either that or I just realized I'm not the tallest person on here anymore. eh, if you want to steal the spot you'll have to go through Deo.


Aden said:


> Daaamn, dude


 I know (I think...)! Also, side note, your char looks pretty bitchin with a mustache goatee combo. 


Leybun said:


> Goddamnit I never watched the sixth movie JESUS CHRIST I SHOULD DO THE ABRIGED VERSION OF STARFAF IN A COMIC LIKE THE WHOLE GODDAMN STORY IN TEN PAGES :O


MAKE IT SO.

I mean, and more in character, "I've got a bad feeling about this." :V Whatever yo do, make Rip Solo look like the cocky bastard he's based off of.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be storm trooper #32145. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

Takun said:


> Bastard I didn't even get offered a spot as chewie.  I'M 6'8 FUCK YOU ;~;


 
How are you a sheba inu?!

I can punt them- It would take that tall asian basketball star to punt you an inch. >:[


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Meadow said:


> I will be storm trooper #32145. :V


 
Nope, like I said in the adventures thread, I'll make a second drawing of a pile of dead Ewoks getting probed by random droids.


----------



## Takun (Mar 25, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Your frustration hurts me deeply. Either that or I just realized I'm not the tallest person on here anymore. eh, if you want to steal the spot you'll have to go through Deo.
> 
> I know (I think...)! Also, side note, your char looks pretty bitchin with a mustache goatee combo.
> 
> ...



It's okay ;c


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> How are you a sheba inu?!


 
Yeah, a Shiba that size would be an Akita.

I think they're actually the same kind of dog, but in different sizes, like Keeshond is to the Pomeranian. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 26, 2011)

If you don't win some sort of Nobel prize after this is all said and done, I'm gonna' hafta' do some really illegal shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Yeah, a Shiba that size would be an Akita.
> 
> I think they're actually the same kind of dog, but in different sizes, like Keeshond is to the Pomeranian. I might be wrong though.



.....Neither of those are the same breeds


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> .....Neither of those are the same breeds


 
Not the same breeds, but very similar.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Not the same breeds, but very similar.


They're both Spitz breeds[pom and Keeshond], but they are not related :S


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Icky Skywalker was flat out easy


 
I am not easy! :c

(oh and it still looks really really awesome :3)


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

I might get killed by Pine, but not before causing a bunch of shit, offing Pine's mentor, and nearly killing him as well.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Icky gets inside Barefootfoof.


 At least we're both from the class _Aves_ ;_;
that does not help, does it.
no it does not.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

I need someone to summarize all of the important stuff from all six. I have no idea how because I only watched like.. two. :c


----------



## Cain (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha Deobacca


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I need someone to summarize all of the important stuff from all six. I have no idea how because I only watched like.. two. :c


 
Episode 4:  There are rebels and an empire.  The rebels steal plans of a weapon.  Robots escape with it to a planet.  Robots are picked up by a farm boy.  Farm boy meets old hermit who message on robot was for.  Durp happens and they take the plans to the rebels and blow up the weapon. Everyone gets a medal but Chewie cause he's a fucking space dog thing.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I need someone to summarize all of the important stuff from all six. I have no idea how because I only watched like.. two. :c



How I remember it: 

 Endor
Death star
Shield generator
IT'S A TRAP (our shields can't repel lulz of that magnitude) 
Munchkin wookies
Rocks pierce storm trooper armor somehow
Luke finds vader/palpatine, gets ass whooped
Palp. shocks luke's shit
Vader teamkills like a boss, takes off mask, tragic moment, dies
Luke ditches
KA-BEEWWWWM
Han Solo finds out that Leia is Luke's brother. 
Happily ever after.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 26, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> also, Admiral Xenkebar makes me want to punch someone out. Goldfish+wolf+cat=FFFFFF


 
Oh my~

I can only imagine.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I need someone to summarize all of the important stuff from all six. I have no idea how because I only watched like.. two. :c



You seriously need to sit down and watch all six movies. ._.

Although, you can somewhat do without episode one.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> You seriously need to sit down and watch all six movies. ._.
> 
> Although, you can somewhat do without episode one.


 
Or two or three.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 26, 2011)

draw me as a cat and a tauntaun mixed


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Alright, updated the OP with the nicknames for everyone. Just something to laugh about for a while.
> 
> Also consider the fact that Corto and Dinosaurdammit are now Fay and Icky's parents. Cyanide was killed by Pine. Gibby is the one that trained Icky on improving his force powers, and H+K pretty much froze me in Carbonite and hauled me off since I didn't pay my debts to RayO, which doesn't matter cause Fay chokes him out...
> 
> Discuss...


 
I Discuss things with art!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I Discuss things with art!



Fay, stop it. It's weird seeing your fursona with cleavage. :/ 

It makes me think you're becoming a woman.


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2011)

This thread is heresy. There is no Lando Calrissian.


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> This thread is heresy. There is no Lando Calrissian.


 
I nominate Hybro.  ***** GOTTA GET PAID.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Fay, stop it. It's weird seeing your fursona with cleavage. :/
> 
> It makes me think you're becoming a woman.


 She's always had cleavage it's just covered with fluff.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Clayton said:


> draw me as a cat and a tauntaun mixed


 
...in a blender.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> She's always had cleavage it's just covered with fluff.



Shh, not the point. :V It was invisible until the Leigha bikini.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I Discuss things with art!


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot. Icky goes through Thatch's canyon and puts two proton torpedoes into his exhaust port. Then Thatch explodes.



I should sue him. He assaulted me, assisted by several people D:



Leybun said:


> Goddamnit I never watched the sixth movie


 
You.... YOU...


[anakin whine]I HATE YOU[/anakin whine]



Leybun said:


> JESUS CHRIST I SHOULD DO THE ABRIGED VERSION OF STARFAF IN A COMIC LIKE THE WHOLE GODDAMN STORY IN TEN PAGES :O



Yes, yes, repent, heathen.



Fay V said:


> I Discuss things with art!


 
That is so hot!

The fox not so much, though :V

Honestly though, she does look more masculine than Carrie Fisher. Then again, I like visibly feminine hips, so maybe it's just me :V



Cyanide_tiger said:


> Fay, stop it. It's weird seeing your fursona with cleavage. :/
> 
> It makes me think you're becoming a woman.


 
ITT: Cyanide is afraid of women.


----------



## Deo (Mar 26, 2011)

Takun said:


> Bastard I didn't even get offered a spot as chewie.  I'M 6'8 FUCK YOU ;~;


 I AM MORE CHEWIE THAN YOU
I MAKE MOTHERFUCKING CHEWIE NOISES
AAAAAAAEEIRRARARARARRRRARRRRRH


Also, Cyanbide, Fay is a girl so stop yer bitching about cleavage. If cleavage bothers you that much you can opt to never get laid.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> Also, Cyanbide, Fay is a girl so stop yer bitching about cleavage. If cleavage bothers you that much you can opt to never get laid.


 
But boobies! They are scary! D:


----------



## Ames (Mar 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Inb4 some moron disregarding or not even reading the OP and asking to have a character drawn as well.
> 
> 
> You know it'll happen.


 
I DEMAND TO BE ANONYMOUS STORMTROOPER #60348293


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But boobies! They are scary! D:


 
So you decided to commute from narnia finally :V


----------



## Jw (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Fay, stop it. It's weird seeing your fursona with cleavage. :/
> 
> It makes me think you're becoming a woman.


  Cy, does that little jaggedy "Y" scare you that much?

NO WONDER YOU GOT CHOPPED IN HALF IN THE FIRST MOVIE




Deo said:


> I AM MORE CHEWIE THAN YOU
> I MAKE MOTHERFUCKING CHEWIE NOISES
> AAAAAAAEEIRRARARARARRRRARRRRRH
> 
> ...


 
Hey Deobacca, you mind warming up the Millennium Falcon? I'll be there in a second. 

LET'S GO CRUISING YO


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 26, 2011)

I die in childbirth... with twins. 0,~o,


----------



## Jw (Mar 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I die in childbirth... with twins. 0,~o,


 
Corto choked you out though, otherwise you would have been fine


----------



## Deo (Mar 26, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Hey Deobacca, you mind warming up the Millennium Falcon? I'll be there in a second.
> 
> LET'S GO CRUISING YO


 Fuck yeah, let's go partner....
I mean...
RARWWWREEEIEINRAAARRARRRARRARRRR ARRRRRR!!!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 26, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Corto choked you out though, otherwise you would have been fine


 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I die in childbirth... with twins. 0,~o,


 
Not a nice perspective, eh?



jwmcd2 said:


> Corto choked you out though, otherwise you would have been fine


 
Dude, she was quite alive and conscious, nothing was wrong with her physically. And WE can keep comatose people alive. Obi Wan and Yoda totaly offed her. And programmed the robot to say she "lost her will to live". Wouldn't put that past the "jedi truths" :V


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Obi Wan and Yoda totaly offed her. And programmed the robot to say she "lost her will to live". Wouldn't put that past the "jedi truths" :V


 
*gasp* The plot thickens! Dammit, Gibby and Pine!


----------



## Jw (Mar 26, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fuck yeah, let's go partner....
> I mean...
> RARWWWREEEIEINRAAARRARRRARRARRRR ARRRRRR!!!


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQIwEZlOzp4
That'll help get you in character. I'm practicing being a dick. 
"I love you!"
"I know."


dinosaurdammit said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Well at least you got to get knocked up my a younger, moodier Corto. And you also can partially blame your death on Leybun for manipulating Corto. 



Thatch said:


> Dude, she was quite alive and conscious, nothing was wrong with her physically. And WE can keep comatose people alive. Obi Wan and Yoda totaly offed her. And programmed the robot to say she "lost her will to live". Wouldn't put that past the "jedi truths" :V


 Hey, I don't know about that stuff, I just show up in Episode IV in my bitchin' ride


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 26, 2011)

sci fi for men


----------



## Corto (Mar 26, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Also consider the fact that Corto and Dinosaurdammit are now Fay and Icky's parents.


 
Weeeeird.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 26, 2011)

Corto said:


> Weeeeird.


 
HOW DARE YOU CAUSE MY DEATH- YOU JERK!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But boobies! They are scary! D:


 they aren't even really that great, like JW said, just a jaggedy Y
I regret nothing in my derp sketches.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Corto said:


> Weeeeird.


 
how could you say that dad ;v;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> how could you say that dad ;v;


 
*COME HERE ICKY BIRD SON!

MOMMY LOVES YEW!*​


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

this just got awk-weird


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

How the fuck did I miss this fucking thread. Goddamn furries, distracting me and shit. >:[

Aw yeah, GazT-GazT. Sounds like "Gassed-Gassed", though. ;_;


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *COME HERE ICKY BIRD SON!
> 
> MOMMY LOVES YEW!*​


I THOUGHT YOU WERE DEAD MOM <3 



Fay V said:


> this just got awk-weird


 
uh


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this just got awk-weird


 
I bet there's some art on FA that would show how exactly you'd get out of there... I won't dare to draw such a thing myself, though :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a shame Grievous was such a pansy in the film, instead of casually taking on 5 Jedi at a time.

Looking forward to the full picture, sounds pretty awesome :3


----------



## Alstor (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my God this picture just got serious.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay and Icky how dare you give me heartburn! Whoever elbowed me hard last night forcing me to run hard to the bathroom is getting a spanking from a droid when you come out >:[


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's a shame Grievous was such a pansy in the film, instead of casually taking on 5 Jedi at a time.


 
Yet another reason why the Ep. II and III might have never been made in the first place.


----------



## Azure (Mar 27, 2011)

Star Wars REAL TALK REVIEW. Don't watch this unless you have like, a whole hour to devote to watching all of it.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Star Wars REAL TALK REVIEW. Don't watch this unless you have like, a whole hour to devote to watching all of it.


 
<3

WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOUR FACE.


----------



## Azure (Mar 27, 2011)

Post a comment on this webzone if you want a pizza roll!


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Star Wars REAL TALK REVIEW. Don't watch this unless you have like, a whole hour to devote to watching all of it.


 
I love their reviews.


----------



## Corto (Mar 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Star Wars REAL TALK REVIEW. Don't watch this unless you have like, a whole hour to devote to watching all of it.


 
Holy shit, I love this. Is Ep 3 up yet?


----------



## Azure (Mar 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> Holy shit, I love this. Is Ep 3 up yet?


Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Corto (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, there goes my afternoon.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Star Wars REAL TALK REVIEW. Don't watch this unless you have like, a whole hour to devote to watching all of it.


 Holy fuck I love these so much. Thank you for reminding me of them.


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2011)

Corto said:


> Well, there goes my afternoon.


 
It's fucking amazing.  Enjoy.


----------



## Jw (Mar 27, 2011)

Gaz said:


> How the fuck did I miss this fucking thread. Goddamn furries, distracting me and shit. >:[
> 
> Aw yeah, GazT-GazT. Sounds like "Gassed-Gassed", though. ;_;


 I read it as Gasty-gasty


Corto said:


> Weeeeird.


 Mind officially blown.

I've been slack-assing on this the last couple of days since I've got an exam coming up, but I think I'll start on the big paper today. Maybe. 

Just as soon as I man-up a bit.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 27, 2011)

The Wonder Ewok?

...Yessssssss~


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I read it as Gasty-gasty


That's better, then. :I Gasty-Gasty, fuck yeah!


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Fay and Icky how dare you give me heartburn! Whoever elbowed me hard last night forcing me to run hard to the bathroom is getting a spanking from a droid when you come out >:[


 
I don't have elbows :v


----------



## Jw (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a look at some of the things I HAVE TO DO FOR EACH CHARACTER. Cut and pasted for your pleasure.
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_28_0.jpg?t=1301344162


----------



## Monster. (Mar 28, 2011)

Jw, you are officially my favorite person right now. SUCH DEDICATION for such a big project!

Stay fabulous. <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Just a look at some of the things I HAVE TO DO FOR EACH CHARACTER. Cut and pasted for your pleasure.
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_28_0.jpg?t=1301344162


 
This is magical! \o/

Seriously, I love you for doing such a hueg thing for the benefit of everyone!


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Just a look at some of the things I HAVE TO DO FOR EACH CHARACTER. Cut and pasted for your pleasure.
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_28_0.jpg?t=1301344162


 
Lookin gooood.


----------



## Corto (Mar 28, 2011)

Lookin' good mate.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2011)

Now we just need Billy Mays to elaborate on its awesomeness potential and it will be complete, though that may prove troublesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2011)

Not enough mod ass-kissing in this thread. :V


----------



## Xenke (Mar 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not enough mod ass-kissing in this thread. :V


 
* 3* (..x(...\


----------



## Jw (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Jw, you are officially my favorite person right now. SUCH DEDICATION for such a big project!
> 
> Stay fabulous. <3


 Fabulous is not the word :\__AWESOME__/


Gibby said:


> This is magical! \o/
> 
> Seriously, I love you for doing such a hueg thing for the benefit of everyone!





Xenke said:


> Lookin gooood.





Corto said:


> Lookin' good mate.


 Thanks guys. 


LizardKing said:


> Now we just need Billy Mays to elaborate on its awesomeness potential and it will be complete, though that may prove troublesome.


I guess you could summon him now like a mythical beast or something. I CALL FROM THE DEPTHS OF THE NETHERWORLD... etc, etc.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Not enough mod ass-kissing in this thread. :V


 
If I get this all done I should be MADE a mod :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I guess you could summon him now like a mythical beast or something. I CALL FROM THE DEPTHS OF THE NETHERWORLD... etc, etc



*DEESMEES JESHET BONE DOSEFE DUVEMA ENITEMOSS*


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I guess you could summon him now like a mythical beast or something. I CALL FROM THE DEPTHS OF THE NETHERWORLD... etc, etc.


 
He can come back as a force ghost. His voice would be even more awesome.


----------



## Jw (Mar 28, 2011)

Thatch said:


> He can come back as a force ghost. His voice would be even more awesome.


 
Hi, BILLY MAYS HERE with a  brand new product called the Force. Some people think it's a cheap knockoff of some Chi or some other parapsychokenetic force, but the truth is that you can't fake these results. That tool out of reach? Use the Force. That pesky advisor talking smack? CHOKE HIM OUT with the Force. Some other person trying to accuse you of and arrest you for treason? Force Lightning will clean up your mess in a flash. With THE FORCE, you have the power to make things work for you. It's available in TWO STYLISH COLORS, Light and Dark. And it all can be yours in three easy payments of 5,000 credits. Call now. But wait, if you order now I'll throw in this free droid after you pay shipping and handling. But call in the next five minutes, and we'll double your order. That's right, you'll get TWO of the FORCE for the price of one, plus two droids. Keep one in your bedroom, and give one to your dog. 

With the Force, you can do anything. CALL NOW!"

Damn you what have you done to my mind?


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Damn you what have you done to my mind?


 
Jedi mind trick.

BTW, what good is an advert without mentioning that you can ELECTROCUTE THE SHIT out of people at will? :V


----------



## Jw (Mar 28, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Jedi mind trick.
> 
> BTW, what good is an advert without mentioning that you can ELECTROCUTE THE SHIT out of people at will? :V


 
OH well I guess my Jedi Mind trick worked too since you missed it earlier.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> If I get this all done I should be MADE a mod :V


 
You are not ready. >:V


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Just a look at some of the things I HAVE TO DO FOR EACH CHARACTER. Cut and pasted for your pleasure.
> http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_28_0.jpg?t=1301344162


 HANDS IN THE AIR
HANDS IN THE AIR
AAAAAAYEEE

<3
So far, so bitchin'.


----------



## Jw (Mar 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You are not ready. >:V


 
"Laugh it up Fuzzball." "Never tell me the odds!" "You know, sometimes I even amaze myself" 
I've been waiting to power-chain some quotes for a while now.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> "Laugh it up Fuzzball." "Never tell me the odds!" "You know, sometimes I even amaze myself"
> I've been waiting to power-chain some quotes for a while now.


 
I should beat you upside the head with my Mace Mindu Lightsaber.


----------



## Jw (Apr 1, 2011)

OK wow monsterbump for an update

This past week has been hell for me, but I've gotten roughly 16/22 of the characters finalized in their looks. Some are still giving me shitfits grief trying to make them work. I'm going to attack this thing pretty hard this weekend.

Not to call anyone out:
I HAVE A NEWFOUND HATRED FOR TRYING TO DRAW THE FOLLOWING CHARACTERS

EWOKS
BOBA AND JANGO FETT
ADMIRAL ACKBAR

WHY DON'T YOU WORK? *facedesk*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> OK wow monsterbump for an update
> 
> This past week has been hell for me, but I've gotten roughly 16/22 of the characters finalized in their looks. Some are still giving me shitfits grief trying to make them work. I'm going to attack this thing pretty hard this weekend.
> 
> ...


 Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Jw (Apr 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


 
I WILL HATE YOU AND YOUR CONE SHAPED HEAD BEING SHOVED INTO A TIN CAN

THIS CHARACTER IS NOT MEANT TO BE FURRY *AT ALL*

capslock is the highway to success


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I WILL HATE YOU AND YOUR CONE SHAPED HEAD BEING SHOVED INTO A TIN CAN
> 
> THIS CHARACTER IS NOT MEANT TO BE FURRY *AT ALL*
> 
> capslock is the highway to success



Well you should've let me be Han like I wanted. :V


----------



## Jw (Apr 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well you should've let me be Han like I wanted. :V


 
Am I gonna have to go get Deobacca to settle this?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Am I gonna have to go get Deobacca to settle this?


 Oh god no. I already decided that I'm never going to get into a fight with Deo. :V


----------



## Jw (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally got started on the big paper and have thusly thrown off the composition something fierce. Hopefully will look fine once I re-stagger the characters. Don't know why Icky's picture is somehow hard, especially when if flowed out so easy at first. 

Side note, I'm working as fast as I can, but IRL is bogging me down a bit.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> OK wow monsterbump for an update
> 
> This past week has been hell for me, but I've gotten roughly 16/22 of the characters finalized in their looks. Some are still giving me shitfits grief trying to make them work. I'm going to attack this thing pretty hard this weekend.
> 
> ...


 But we, the tiny furry Ewoks, love you. :c


----------



## Jw (Apr 3, 2011)

Skittle said:


> But we, the tiny furry Ewoks, love you. :c


 
Daww, I figured out how to draw you guys now. No harm done.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> HANDS IN THE AIR
> HANDS IN THE AIR
> AAAAAAYEEE
> 
> ...



I THROW MY SANDWHICH IN THE AIR SOMETIMES
SINGIN' AAAAYYOOO
WHERE'S THUH MAYYYO.

I WANNA CELEBRATE AND EAT MY HAM
BABY AAAAYYOO
LET'S GO


----------



## Skittle (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Daww, I figured out how to draw you guys now. No harm done.


 We shall now collectively poke you with our spears to make you work faster. :V



Ley said:


> I THROW MY SANDWHICH IN THE AIR SOMETIMES
> SINGIN' AAAAYYOOO
> WHERE'S THUH MAYYYO.
> 
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHA. Ilu.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Side note, I'm working as fast as I can, but IRL is bogging me down a bit.


Real life > Online life

TAKE YOUR TIME, BRAH.



Ley said:


> I THROW MY SANDWHICH IN THE AIR SOMETIMES
> SINGIN' AAAAYYOOO
> WHERE'S THUH MAYYYO.
> 
> ...


I fucking love you. Marry me and have my babies. :V


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

'CUZ WE GON' RAWK THIS HAM
WE GON' GO AWL NIGHT
WE GON' SPICE IT UP
LIKE IT'S MAR-O-MITE!

/shot



Gaz said:


> Real life > Online life
> 
> TAKE YOUR TIME, BRAH.
> 
> I fucking love you. Marry me and have my babies. :V


 
See, I would, but I would be cheating on foof. :V


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> See, I would, but I would be cheating on foof. :V


I was gonna make a really dirty joke but I'll refrain because it was the kind of comment that would make everyone that read it terribly uncomfortable.

I don't wanna join the creeper club, so instead pretend I'm b'awwing.


----------



## Icky (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Finally got started on the big paper and have thusly thrown off the composition something fierce. Hopefully will look fine once I re-stagger the characters. Don't know why Icky's picture is somehow hard, especially when if flowed out so easy at first.
> 
> Side note, I'm working as fast as I can, but IRL is bogging me down a bit.


 
It's not intentional :c


----------



## Jw (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> I THROW MY SANDWHICH IN THE AIR SOMETIMES
> SINGIN' AAAAYYOOO
> WHERE'S THUH MAYYYO.
> 
> ...



I FEEL LEFT OUT. GOOGLE DOES NOT WORK FOR ME.


Icky said:


> It's not intentional :c


 I figured it out. Your head was too big. 


Skittle said:


> We shall now collectively poke you with our spears to make you work faster. :V


 Not sure how I should feel about a roaming pack of midget furrs prodding me with their spears.
CALM DOWN I GOT 5 CHARACTERS DRAWN ON THE BIG PAPER ALREADY.


Gaz said:


> Real life > Online life
> 
> TAKE YOUR TIME, BRAH.


 
If I worked at my pace, you could expect to get this done in a couple years :V
Nah, at this point, it looks like I'll be finished sometime either this week or the middle of next week. It's going faster than I expected.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> If I worked at my pace, you could expect to get this done in a couple years :V
> Nah, at this point, it looks like I'll be finished sometime either this week or the middle of next week. It's going faster than I expected.


Just as long as you don't feel obligated to do it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Not sure how I should feel about a roaming pack of midget furrs prodding me with their spears.


 Murr baby, murr


----------



## Jw (Apr 8, 2011)

AWRIGHT , got update picture. Shame it's now quite old. Anyway, started back on the project after working some night shifts and schooling during the day. 

It's pooptastic picture quality cause it's been pretty cloudy here lately. I need sunlight for a good photo. 
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/IMG_2472wip.jpg?t=1302311525

I've lined out half of it, and solidified about 1/4 of it so far.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks amazing, yo!


----------



## Jw (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn, I draw Skittle and Skittle gets permabanned. Why couldn't she get banned before I waste my time? :V




Gibby said:


> Looks amazing, yo!


 
IMHO, that is moot compared o how it looks now. So far, this is who has been completely outlined:
*Icky
*FayV
*Deo
*Me
*Gibby
*Aden
*Xenke
*skittle
*Gaz (well, her pic needs some work to look more lamma-like and less camel style)
*LizardKing
*DD
*Pine
 so that means I got mostly darkside people left to draw. And Thatch. He R Not Peoplez


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> And Thatch. He R Not Peoplez


 
:c


----------



## Jw (Apr 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> :c


 
It's cool. You can blast the hell out of everyone in revenge until Icky raids your shaft.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> It's cool. You can blast the hell out of everyone in revenge until Icky raids your shaft.


 
No, he raids my trench, then penetrates my shaft.


----------



## Deo (Apr 9, 2011)

I am excite
excite delight
in flight
this night
so right


----------



## Xenke (Apr 9, 2011)

We
We
We so excited.

We so excited.




Can't wait
WHICH SEAT CAN I TAKE!!!??


----------



## Jw (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn, I hate when I totally miss out on the inside jokes...


----------



## Garfang (Apr 9, 2011)

this project is interesting  i will wait to see that results  i can wait as long as it takes , no rush


----------



## Deo (Apr 9, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Damn, I hate when I totally miss out on the inside jokes...


 I don't think it's inside jokes. I was just derping about excitedly. No deep hidden vastness of symbolism or thought or humor. Sorry :C


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

Garfang said:


> this project is interesting  i will wait to see that results  i can wait as long as it takes , no rush


 
Like you have a choice.


----------



## Jw (Apr 9, 2011)

Garfang said:


> this project is interesting  i will wait to see that results  i can wait as long as it takes , no rush


Oh you'll wait. You'll wait a long time. Then you'll grow up and forget about it. Then I will finish this. On my deathbed. 

But generally waiting until it's done is the best way to see it finished. 


Deo said:


> I don't think it's inside jokes. I was just derping about excitedly. No deep hidden vastness of symbolism or thought or humor. Sorry :C


 
OH
I CAN DERP TOO

I 
I AM
CLOSER TO DONE IT's SO EXCITE TONIGHT ALL RIGHT 
I'LL FINISH SKETCHING
SO CLOSE
SO EXCITE
SO RIGHT


----------



## Jw (Apr 16, 2011)

http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/04_16_0.jpg?t=1302993857

That's the original sketch. I've gotten all but one character fully drawn. Soon I will unleash my burden onto the world for all to see. But I guess I could show this since it's not really but 60% similar to the final


----------



## Azure (Apr 16, 2011)

That's pretty amazing JW, reminds me of a poster I saw once with a whole bunch of Star Wars characters on it. Great job!


----------



## Jw (Apr 16, 2011)

Azure said:


> That's pretty amazing JW, reminds me of a poster I saw once with a whole bunch of Star Wars characters on it. Great job!


Like I just said to someone else, if you like this shit, you're really gonna love the final version.


----------



## Icky (Apr 16, 2011)

Awwh man, that's kickass <3


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 16, 2011)

This is awesome ^^.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Apr 17, 2011)

If you can't find anyone to post those images I would be more than glad to on my blog. I think that project is amazing!!


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

yiffytimesnews said:


> If you can't find anyone to post those images I would be more than glad to on my blog. I think that project is amazing!!


 
What? Why wouldn't he be able to post these? He already has a FA account.


----------



## Jw (Apr 17, 2011)

Icky said:


> Awwh man, that's kickass <3


 Just you wait 


yiffytimesnews said:


> If you can't find anyone to post those images I would be more than glad to on my blog. I think that project is amazing!!


 
No, actually I would thank you NOT to post those pictures. They are all by me, and I'd rather have a little control over them. Thanks though.


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THIS PICTURE IS DONE.
DONE.

I will post it on my FA in just a bit. I need to get in the process of getting all the avatars ready. That is going to be hell.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I KNOW< IT"S AMAZING CAUSE DD TOOK 9 MONTHS TO FINISH HER PROJECT TODAY


----------



## Thatch (Apr 22, 2011)

Done as in... done?

Really?

That's the end? Finito?

No more partial updates? No more having fun while waiting for it?

It's not as happy of a moment as I imagined D:


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Done as in... done?
> 
> Really?


 
As in it's not painted or anything, but all the characters are there. And drawn. And done. All freaking 23 of them.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

Jw said:


> As in it's not painted or anything, but all the characters are there. And drawn. And done. All freaking 23 of them.


 
Are you planning on colouring it?


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Are you planning on colouring it?


 
nah, not right now. It's killed my morale. I will celebrate my success through arting that later, but not now.

EDIT:
STARFAF DRAWN VERSION WITH SHITTY FLASH


----------



## Thatch (Apr 22, 2011)

Jw said:


> nah, not right now. It's killed my morale. I will celebrate my success through arting that later, but not now.
> 
> EDIT:
> STARFAF DRAWN VERSION WITH SHITTY FLASH


 
DD's character is the best, hand down.

Fortunately SHE survived her labour.


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

Thatch said:


> DD's character is the best, hand down.
> 
> Fortunately she survived her labour.


 
They are all good ;~;
Well, except the one for Skittle :V


----------



## Monster. (Apr 22, 2011)

Jw said:


> STARFAF DRAWN VERSION WITH SHITTY FLASH


Gazt-Gazt, fuck yeah, bitches. Got _nothing_ on me.


----------



## Corto (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't believe you actually did it.


----------



## Jw (Apr 23, 2011)

Corto said:


> I can't believe you actually did it.


 
Hey, thanks for the confidence boost!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 23, 2011)

This is going to be awesome. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 23, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! ^.^

Also: When you started this I agreed to draw something for you. While I did just kind of agree to do a bunch of other artz, now would still be a perfectly acceptable time to redeem that.


----------



## Jw (Apr 23, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! ^.^
> 
> Also: When you started this I agreed to draw something for you. While I did just kind of agree to do a bunch of other artz, now would still be a perfectly acceptable time to redeem that.


 Only if you want. I'm not telling anyone to art for me. Obligations suck major buttcheek IMHO.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 23, 2011)

Jw said:


> Only if you want. I'm not telling anyone to art for me. Obligations suck major buttcheek IMHO.


 
Nonsense. Only one's own obligations suck. Other people having obligations is just dandy. :v 

Anyways, I'm a man of my word. I said I'd do it, I'll do it.


----------

